# Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !



## Koi_Freund (16. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Forum

So jetzt ist es so weit der Filtereigenbau beginnt,es läuft alles nach plan und das budget passt auch noch NUR wo bzw. WIE soll ich meine zweit 500L regentonnenfilter und das compactsieve verstecken(verziehren)??

Ich habe vor sie einzugraben,nur dann komme ich nicht mehr zum Schmutzablass

Hmm wie könnte ich das alles verstecken ??
Wer ideen hat nur her damit bin mit jeder hilfe dankbar

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Digicat (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Servus Mathias

Hast du eine Vorstellung wo du Ihn verstecken kannst ..... nur du kennst deine Örtlichkeit ...

Zeig mal ein paar Bilder, vielleicht können wir dann helfen


----------



## Koi_Freund (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Naja ich weiß schon etwas,nur das problem ist,dass ich die tonnen dann ein wenig eigraben muss.Nur komme ich nicht mehr zu den Schmutzabläufen !

Ich suche mal bilder ,hoffe ich hab welche !


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Hallo Mathias,
statt Schmutzablauf kannst Du auch ein "Tauchrohr" in die Tonnen setzen, und mit Schlammsauger den Bodensatz heraussaugen, oder?


----------



## koi.sl2006 (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Hallo Mathias, 

bau dir einen Filterkeller, den kannst du dann  mit Holz schon abdecken und wie eine Terrasse nutzen. Auf den Bildern kannst du sehn wie ich den Vortex und denn Cheops untermauert habe, so komme ich noch gut an die Schmutzabläufe. Ist natürlich ein wenig aufwendiger.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MadDog (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Hallo Matthias,
ich habe meine Filter hinter Bambus versteckt. Aber ich habe hier eine Superidee gesehen. Ein kleines Gartenhäuschen das über die Filter gebaut wurde.
Sieht aus wie ein kleines Puppenhäuschen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Hab auch bei einigen Tarnnetze aus Bundeswehr oder Nato Beständen gesehen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

 matthias,

ich habe zwar selbst keinen filter und daher auch das "verteck-problem" nicht, aber wie wäre es denn mit nem* sichtschutz aus sichtschutzzaunelementen? *
solche elemente gibts ja in allen möglichen designs und preisklassen und - je nach örtlichen gegebenheiten - könntest du damit eine "gerade wand", eine l- oder u-förmige aufstellen und nach wunsch noch mit ner hübschen kletterpflanze beranken lassen.


----------



## Jackson (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche hilfe beim versteck meines filters !*

Ich werde meinen im Bau befindlichen Siebfilter mit einer größeren Hundehütte verkleiden und zwar stilecht mit Eingang,Namensschild,Kette und Trinknapf.

Sowie ich Skizzen habe stelle ich sie ein, muß anr erst mal  den Sifi basteln.

schöne Grüße an alle und schönen 4. Advent.


----------

